# [Resolvido] adsl-start ... timed out

## b0dd4h

Sei que existem vários tópicos, desculpa por abrir mais um, mas não sei mais o que fazer. Situação atual:

- Speedy Light Home 150, com ADSL Router DSL500-G Dlink "modem", e que está tudo ok no slackware

- A placa de rede é uma Realtek de R$10  :Laughing: 

- ifconfig me retorna meu eth0 reconhecido tudo normal

- Quanto a configuração no Gentoo, fiz o seguinte:

kernel (vanilla-source 2.6.11.11 compilado com ppp support e tudo mais... ppp*

echo tux > /etc/hostname

echo homenetwork > /etc/dnsdomainname

rc-update add domainname default

alterei o /etc/conf.d/net

rc-update add net.eth0 default

e em /etc/hosts coloquei 127.0.0.0 localhost

em /etc/ppp/pppoe.conf coloquei PIDFILE="/var/run/adsl.pid"

- Depois:

ifconfig eth0 up 0.0.0.0

adsl-start

................. TIMED OUT  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Sinceramente não mais o que pode ser, por favor, alguém me dê uma luz, só falta isso pro Gentoo ficar redondo aqui, vlw desde ja  :Wink: Last edited by b0dd4h on Fri Jun 24, 2005 5:51 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## xef

 *Quote:*   

> e em /etc/hosts coloquei 127.0.0.0 localhost 

 

não seria 127.0.0.1? de qualquer modo penso que o erro não estava aí

----------

## b0dd4h

 *xef wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   e em /etc/hosts coloquei 127.0.0.0 localhost  
> 
> não seria 127.0.0.1? de qualquer modo penso que o erro não estava aí

 

Exatamente, me desculpe, escrevi errado aqui no fórum, no /etc/hosts está 127.0.0.1 localhost

----------

## b0dd4h

Não consegui resolver ainda  :Crying or Very sad: 

Aqui a saída do DEBUG="1" adsl-start:

```
---------------------------------------------

* The following section contains information about your system

Sat Jun 18 08:31:24 BRT 2005

Output of uname -a

Linux tux 2.6.11.11 #1 Thu Jun 2 21:21:58 UTC 2005 i686 AMD Athlon(TM) XP 2000+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

---------------------------------------------

* The following section contains information about your network

* interfaces.  The one you chose for PPPoE should contain the words:

* 'UP' and 'RUNNING'.  If it does not, you probably have an Ethernet

* driver problem.

Output of ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:E0:7D:F7:85:FA  

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:7 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:17 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:714 (714.0 b)  TX bytes:1481 (1.4 Kb)

          Interrupt:19 Base address:0xa800 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

---------------------------------------------

* The following section contains information about kernel modules

* If the module for your Ethernet card is 'tulip', you might

* want to look for an updated version at http://www.scyld.com

Output of lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

rivafb                 49540  0 

sis_agp                 6148  1 

nvidia               3465852  0 

agpgart                28584  2 sis_agp,nvidia

---------------------------------------------

* The following section lists your routing table.

* If you have an entry which starts with '0.0.0.0', you probably

* have defined a default route and gateway, and pppd will

* not create a default route using your ISP.  Try getting

* rid of this route.

Output of netstat -n -r

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags   MSS Window  irtt Iface

127.0.0.0       127.0.0.1       255.0.0.0       UG        0 0          0 lo

---------------------------------------------

Contents of /etc/resolv.conf

* The following section lists DNS setup.

* If you can browse by IP address, but not name, suspect

* a DNS problem.

nameserver 200.204.0.10

nameserver 200.204.0.138

---------------------------------------------

* The following section lists /etc/ppp/options.

* You should have NOTHING in that file.

Contents of /etc/ppp/options

lock

---------------------------------------------

* The following section identifies your Ethernet interface

* and user name.  Some ISP's need 'username'; others

* need 'username@isp.com'.  Try both

ETH=eth0; USER=meu_user@provedor.com.br

---------------------------------------------

* The following section shows the pppd command we will invoke

pppd invocation

/usr/bin/setsid /usr/sbin/pppd pty '/usr/sbin/pppoe -p /var/run/adsl.pid.pppoe -I eth0 -T 80 -U  -m 1412   '  noipdefault noauth default-asyncmap defaultroute hide-password nodetach  mtu 1492 mru 1492 noaccomp noccp nobsdcomp nodeflate nopcomp novj novjccomp user meu_user@provedor.com.br lcp-echo-interval 20 lcp-echo-failure 3   debug

---------------------------------------------

Couldn't set tty to PPP discipline: Invalid argument

Waiting for 1 child processes...

  script /usr/sbin/pppoe -p /var/run/adsl.pid.pppoe -I eth0 -T 80 -U  -m 1412    -D /tmp/pppoe-debug-8106/pppoe-debug.txt-0, pid 8176

pppoe: read (asyncReadFromPPP): Session 19234: Input/output error

Script /usr/sbin/pppoe -p /var/run/adsl.pid.pppoe -I eth0 -T 80 -U  -m 1412    -D /tmp/pppoe-debug-8106/pppoe-debug.txt-0 finished (pid 8176), status = 0x1

---------------------------------------------

* The following section is an extract from your log.

* Look for error messages from pppd, such as

* a lack of kernel support for PPP, authentication failure

* etc.

Extract from /var/log/messages

Sat Jun 18 08:31:24 BRT 2005

//Esse /var/log/messages eh na verdade ln -s /var/log/kernel/currert /var/log/messages

//Logger do sistema eh o metalog

---------------------------------------------

* The following section is a dump of the packets

* sent and received by rp-pppoe.  If you don't see

* any output, it's an Ethernet driver problem.  If you only

* see three PADI packets and nothing else, check your cables

* and modem.  Make sure the modem lights flash when you try

* to connect.  Check that your Ethernet card is in

* half-duplex, 10Mb/s mode.  If all else fails,

* try using pppoe-sniff.

rp-pppoe debugging dump

rp-pppoe-3.5

08:31:24.696 SENT PPPoE Discovery (8863) PADI sess-id 0 length 12

SourceAddr 00:e0:7d:f7:85:fa DestAddr ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

01 01 00 00 01 03 00 04 f0 1f 00 00               ............

08:31:24.763 RCVD PPPoE Discovery (8863) PADO sess-id 0 length 52

SourceAddr 00:02:16:1f:7d:b7 DestAddr 00:e0:7d:f7:85:fa

01 01 00 00 01 03 00 04 f0 1f 00 00 01 02 00 10   ................

42 52 5f 41 52 51 46 49 5f 53 42 33 5f 4e 52 35   BR_ARQFI_SB3_NR5

01 04 00 10 79 a6 0a c4 4e 01 66 1b 65 a3 8d c6   ....y...N.f.e...

1d 37 d0 48                                       .7.H

08:31:24.763 SENT PPPoE Discovery (8863) PADR sess-id 0 length 32

SourceAddr 00:e0:7d:f7:85:fa DestAddr 00:02:16:1f:7d:b7

01 01 00 00 01 03 00 04 f0 1f 00 00 01 04 00 10   ................

79 a6 0a c4 4e 01 66 1b 65 a3 8d c6 1d 37 d0 48   y...N.f.e....7.H

08:31:24.875 RCVD PPPoE Discovery (8863) PADS sess-id 19234 length 32

SourceAddr 00:02:16:1f:7d:b7 DestAddr 00:e0:7d:f7:85:fa

01 01 00 00 01 03 00 04 f0 1f 00 00 01 04 00 10   ................

79 a6 0a c4 4e 01 66 1b 65 a3 8d c6 1d 37 d0 48   y...N.f.e....7.H

08:31:24.878 SENT PPPoE Discovery (8863) PADT sess-id 19234 length 79

SourceAddr 00:e0:7d:f7:85:fa DestAddr 00:02:16:1f:7d:b7

01 03 00 04 f0 1f 00 00 02 03 00 2f 52 50 2d 50   .........../RP-P

50 50 6f 45 3a 20 53 79 73 74 65 6d 20 63 61 6c   PPoE: System cal

6c 20 65 72 72 6f 72 3a 20 49 6e 70 75 74 2f 6f   l error: Input/o

75 74 70 75 74 20 65 72 72 6f 72 01 04 00 10 79   utput error....y

a6 0a c4 4e 01 66 1b 65 a3 8d c6 1d 37 d0 48      ...N.f.e....7.H
```

----------

## Web

 *b0dd4h wrote:*   

> Sei que existem vários tópicos, desculpa por abrir mais um, mas não sei mais o que fazer. Situação atual:
> 
> - Speedy Light Home 150, com ADSL Router DSL500-G Dlink "modem", e que está tudo ok no slackware
> 
> - A placa de rede é uma Realtek de R$10 
> ...

 

Eu tenho o mesmo hardware que o seu.

Você está instalando agora, e ainda não conseguiu conectar? Se sim, tente estes passos abaixo:

Verifique se o módulo da placa de rede está ativo:

#lsmod

Se não estiver:

#modprobe 8139too

Eu acho que o seu é 8139too. Se não for troque pelo correto.

Edite o arquivo /etc/conf.d/net

como variável eth0 coloque: (considerando que você não precise configurar uma rede)

eth0="up"

#/etc/init/d/net.ppp0 start

#adsl-setup

Preencha as informações solicitadas e salve o arquivo.

#adsl-start

Para conectar automaticamente nas próximas sessões:

#emerge rp-pppoe

#rc-update add rp-pppoe default

-------------------

Após atualizar o sistema com o pacote baselayout versão 1.11.12-r4 tem que fazer os ajustes abaixo:

Edite o arquivo /etc/conf.d/net

como variável eth0 coloque: (considerando que você só tenha o adsl)

config_eth0=( "adsl" )

Depois retire dos scripts de initcialização o rp-pppoe, que não será mais necessário:

#rc-update del rp-pppoe default

Eu escrevi isso imaginando que você esteja instalando agora, mas se você já tinha ele instalado e só agora está conectando com adsl, poste mais informações.

Até mais.

----------

## b0dd4h

Web, valeu pela ajuda, é o seguinte, eu já instalei através do chroot pelo slack (nele funciona normal).

Que informações mais precisa ?

Outra coisa: preciso alterar o /etc/conf.d/net.ppp0 ?

Não vi nenhum lugar falando mas não tem como configurar por esse arquivo e dar um net.ppp0 start ?

----------

## Web

 *b0dd4h wrote:*   

> Web, valeu pela ajuda, é o seguinte, eu já instalei através do chroot pelo slack (nele funciona normal).
> 
> Que informações mais precisa ?
> 
> Outra coisa: preciso alterar o /etc/conf.d/net.ppp0 ?
> ...

 

Pelo que entendi você já terminou a instalação e o sistema está carregando normalmente.

Quando você configurou o adsl com o adsl-setup você digitou o DNS do servidor? Ele irá alterar o /etc/resolv.conf.

 *Quote:*   

> Outra coisa: preciso alterar o /etc/conf.d/net.ppp0 ?

 

O meu arquivo /etc/conf.d/net.ppp0 está inalterado.

 *Quote:*   

> Não vi nenhum lugar falando mas não tem como configurar por esse arquivo e dar um net.ppp0 start ?

 

Esse comando que descrevi executa o script.

#/etc/init/d/net.ppp0 start

-----

Como você conseguiu usar a internet pela instalação do Slackware, você já executou o emerge sync acredito que você já atualizou o sistema, certo?

Então atualize as configurações como descrevi na segunda parte da mensagem:

#emerge rp-pppoe                      (se ainda não tiveres instalado)

Edite o arquivo /etc/conf.d/net 

como variável eth0 coloque: (considerando que você só tenha o adsl) 

config_eth0=( "adsl" ) 

Depois retire dos scripts de initcialização o rp-pppoe, que não será mais necessário: 

#rc-update del rp-pppoe default 

Esqueci de informar na mensagem anterior que é necessário colocar o login/senha no arquivo /etc/ppp/pap-secrets

Avise se apareceu alguma mensagem de erro na execução dos scripts na inicialização.

----------

## b0dd4h

 *Web wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quando você configurou o adsl com o adsl-setup você digitou o DNS do servidor? Ele irá alterar o /etc/resolv.conf.
> 
> 

 

Sim, coloquei 200.204.0.10 e 200.204.0.138. e o resolv.conf foi alterado

 *Web wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Como você conseguiu usar a internet pela instalação do Slackware, você já executou o emerge sync acredito que você já atualizou o sistema, certo?
> 
> Então atualize as configurações como descrevi na segunda parte da mensagem:
> ...

 

Isso eu fiz, aí no boot fica "Connecting to ADSL"... e falha sem dar uma mensagem explicando

 *Web wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Esqueci de informar na mensagem anterior que é necessário colocar o login/senha no arquivo /etc/ppp/pap-secrets,
> 
> 

 

Meu pap-secrets está assim:

```
"user" MyPeer "pass"

"meu_user_do_adslsetup"   [TAB]   *   [TAB]   "minha_senha"
```

E o chap-secrets tá igual:

```
"user" MyPeer "pass"

"meu_user_do_adslsetup"   [TAB]   *   [TAB]   "minha_senha"
```

Com tudo isso ainda continua sem conexão.

No seu kernel o PPP Support, e as outras opções do PPP estão como módulos ou built-in ?

-EDIT-

```
Vou passar alguns conf de novo:

/etc/conf.d/hostname

HOSTNAME="localhost"

/etc/hosts

127.0.0.1      localhost

/etc/conf.d/domainname

OVERRIDE = 1

DNSDOMAIN = "homepc"

#NISDOMAIN
```

----------

## Web

 *b0dd4h wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Isso eu fiz, aí no boot fica "Connecting to ADSL"... e falha sem dar uma mensagem explicando

 

No meu não aparece mais a mensagem  "Connecting to ADSL"...

Aparece assim: 

 * Bringing up eth0

 *     adsl

 *       Starting ADSL for eth0                                                                                           [ ok ]

A mensagem acima aparecia quanto eu tinha o script rc-pppoe habilitado.

 *b0dd4h wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Meu pap-secrets está assim:
> 
> "user" MyPeer "pass"
> ...

 

O meu está assim 

"turbonet@turbonet" MyPeer "senha"

 *b0dd4h wrote:*   

> E o chap-secrets tá igual:
> 
> "user" MyPeer "pass"
> 
> "meu_user_do_adslsetup"   [TAB]   *   [TAB]   "minha_senha"

 

O meu está padrão:

"user" MyPeer "pass"

 *b0dd4h wrote:*   

> No seu kernel o PPP Support, e as outras opções do PPP estão como módulos ou built-in ?

 

Você habilitou essas opções no kernel?

Device Drivers --->

  Networking support --->

    <*> PPP (point-to-point protocol) support

    <*>   PPP support for async serial ports

    <*>   PPP support for sync tty ports

----------

## b0dd4h

 *Web wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  * Starting ADSL for eth0 [ ok ] 
> 
> 

 

A mensagem é essa mesmo, eu que confundi  :Embarassed: 

Mas de qualquer modo não conecta

 *Web wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Você habilitou essas opções no kernel? 
> 
> 

 

Habilitei sim claro, é que queria saber se você habilitou como módulo ou built-in

Quanto ao chap-secrets e o pap-secrets, está correto, inclusive copiei do slack pro gentoo e nada de Connected !

To pensando em pegar o Live CD e tentar conectar por ele, daí copiar os conf do live cd pro gentoo problemático, se mesmo assim não funcionar só reinstalando  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Web

 *b0dd4h wrote:*   

> Habilitei sim claro, é que queria saber se você habilitou como módulo ou built-in
> 
> Quanto ao chap-secrets e o pap-secrets, está correto, inclusive copiei do slack pro gentoo e nada de Connected !
> 
> To pensando em pegar o Live CD e tentar conectar por ele, daí copiar os conf do live cd pro gentoo problemático, se mesmo assim não funcionar só reinstalando 

 

Eu habilitei built-in.

Com o Live-CD 2005.0 eu só consegui fazer funcionar executando os passos que coloquei na primeira parte da primeira resposta que escrevi.

Lembre-se de que houve algumas mudanças após a atualização do baselayout, pois no Live-CD ainda é a versão antiga.

Boa sorte.

----------

## b0dd4h

 *Web wrote:*   

>  *b0dd4h wrote:*   Habilitei sim claro, é que queria saber se você habilitou como módulo ou built-in
> 
> Quanto ao chap-secrets e o pap-secrets, está correto, inclusive copiei do slack pro gentoo e nada de Connected !
> 
> To pensando em pegar o Live CD e tentar conectar por ele, daí copiar os conf do live cd pro gentoo problemático, se mesmo assim não funcionar só reinstalando  
> ...

 

Ok, vou ter que comprar um cdrw hoje daí eu testo.

Se eu conseguir fazer isso tudo funcionar acho que vou fazer até um guia ou coisa do tipo pra ajudar a galera  :Smile: 

----------

## b0dd4h

Seguite, quero deixar registrado aqui, quem sabe ajuda alguém  :Wink: 

Foi simples de tudo pra resolver:

Coloca o hostname em /etc/hostname ou /etc/conf.d/hostname (recomendado)

Acerta o /etc/conf.d/domainname de acordo com os comentários

E o que tava dando errado pelomenos aqui:

O kernel tem que ser compilado desta maneira

* PPP Supporte (built-in)

As outras duas opções em baixo (multilink support e filter se não me engano) como built-in também

E todo o resto como módulo (M)

Depois adsl-setup, e adsl-start

É isso

Vlw mesmo pela ajuda Web

----------

